# Help... I have a horse in my barn!!



## branDcalf (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't worry about what you use. Most people pick what's available and consider the cost. People use both all the time. I hope you enjoy your new addition.
branD


----------



## RRRanch (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah..I use wood shavings just because its easier too get..and also my horses prefer the shavings over the pellets...I used pellets at one time and the never wanted lay down in them...


----------



## mistygurl101 (Nov 11, 2006)

Welcome to the world of horses! Make sure you feed your horse around the same time every day, It doesnt have to be exact, but "around"then! I say this because, the horse has a very sensitive digestive system, and abrupt changes may give your horse colic.  thats sad stuff! like when you change types of hay or grain introduce it slowly. And DONT over feed either. Just tips!


----------



## Mercury (Nov 25, 2006)

Be sure not to use the cedar shavings. Wood shavings are fine for bedding but cedar is poisonous to horses. Good luck w/ the new addition


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

hello there Kymarose! welcome to the forum.

i too have noticed that several on here appear to be youngsters, but as you said, we can always learn from the young. (i just turned 50 this past week) lol

i grew up with horses, but never "owned" one of my own, that i had to be the "sole support" of. my folks did all the important care of ours, i just rode them. so consequently, i am now learning to care for them.

we just use plain straw for our bedding and ours seem to like it. it is easy to clean up, just take a manure fork and pick up what needs cleaned, and add a little more. 

it is daunting, to suddenly be in charge of another life. grandson and/or his horse. on several occasions we've had our grown children move back home for awhile, and now we have my hubby's elderly mother (86) living with us. so i understand how you feel. probably overwhelmed!!!!

just keep posting your questions, and someone here will eventually answer every question that you may have. 

remember, the only dumb question is the one that ISN'T asked!!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Mercury said:


> Be sure not to use the cedar shavings. Wood shavings are fine for bedding but cedar is poisonous to horses.


Are you sure you are not thinking about black walnut shavings?


----------

